# October 2013 Theme Voting



## Fin (Sep 22, 2013)

The poll closes September 28th.



*The prompt is your choice of any song done by The Beatles.


----------



## Pluralized (Sep 22, 2013)

_It Seemed Like a Good Idea at the Time

_All the cool kids are voting for this one.


----------



## Dictarium (Sep 23, 2013)

I really hope "Found in Lindsay Lohan's Purse" doesn't rally and win; While "Better Living Through Chemistry" was specific, it was also flexible in its interpretation. The former just seems like it won't be any fun to write, IMO. :\


----------



## Lewdog (Sep 23, 2013)

Dictarium said:


> I really hope "Found in Lindsay Lohan's Purse" doesn't rally and win; While "Better Living Through Chemistry" was specific, it was also flexible in its interpretation. The former just seems like it won't be any fun to write, IMO. :\



That's just it, Lohan is so crazy that she could have _anything_​ in her purse, only your imagination is your limit.


----------



## escorial (Sep 23, 2013)

any rutles song...for me


----------



## Dictarium (Sep 23, 2013)

Lewdog said:


> That's just it, Lohan is so crazy that she could have _anything_​ in her purse, only your imagination is your limit.


But I don't want to write a story involving Lindsay Lohan. Again, it'd be unfun.


----------



## Lewdog (Sep 23, 2013)

Dictarium said:


> But I don't want to write a story involving Lindsay Lohan. Again, it'd be unfun.



You could write it about her purse being in 'lost and found.'  You could write it about some guy stealing it and looking through it.  There are all kinds of possibilities, but if you don't like that idea that why there is a vote.


----------



## Blade (Sep 24, 2013)

escorial said:


> any rutles song...for me



Did you mean _Turtles _song?:icon_shaking2:


----------



## escorial (Sep 24, 2013)

ha..blade The Rutles were a spoof english band of the Beatles..you tube them..very funny..songs like All YOU NEED IS CASH!!!


----------



## Blade (Sep 24, 2013)

escorial said:


> ha..blade The Rutles were a spoof english band of the Beatles..you tube them..very funny..songs like All YOU NEED IS CASH!!!



:redface2: I actually saw 'Turtles' the first time but the word was not long enough. Thanks for the explanation.:cool2:


----------



## Pluralized (Sep 24, 2013)

So _any_ Beatles song? That's too easy! There are *so many different titles*, there's not much challenge.


----------



## Blade (Sep 24, 2013)

Pluralized said:


> So _any_ Beatles song? That's too easy! There are *so many different titles*, there's not much challenge.



The challenge is picking ONE.8-[


----------



## WechtleinUns (Sep 24, 2013)

I want to do distant thunder, racing rain, so bad... but I can't vote for myself.


----------



## Jon M (Sep 24, 2013)

Fourteen more people to cast their votes, if history is any indication.


----------



## Fin (Sep 25, 2013)

WechtleinUns said:


> I want to do distant thunder, racing rain, so bad... but I can't vote for myself.



You're allowed to vote for your own prompt idea.


----------



## WechtleinUns (Sep 25, 2013)

Oh. Dang.


----------



## shinyford (Sep 25, 2013)

Dictarium said:


> I really hope "Found in Lindsay Lohan's Purse" doesn't rally and win; While "Better Living Through Chemistry" was specific, it was also flexible in its interpretation. The former just seems like it won't be any fun to write, IMO. :\



If it wins - and personally I voted for it - I do think we may get several variations on a theme. But for me, that's interesting - the way they vary from each other, and what a relatively constraining prompt can lead to.



escorial said:


> any rutles song...for me


_Goosestep Momma! Denny Laine! All You Need Is Cash! Doubleback Alley!_ 

I tried to give Neil Innes a Rutles lyric once (I was young and full of myself, and of course he had none of it): a Rutles version of the Beatles' _The End_, to the same tune:

The love you get 
Is, in the end,
Proportional to how much
You spend.


----------



## Lewdog (Sep 25, 2013)

Well I'll say that I'm going to refrain from voting because I don't know if I will be entering next month, so I'll leave it up to all the cool kids out there.


----------



## shinyford (Sep 26, 2013)

Lewdog said:


> Well I'll say that I'm going to refrain from voting because I don't know if I will be entering next month, so I'll leave it up to all the cool kids out there.


You could still vote. I mean, Lindsay needs you...


----------



## Ghosts of the Maze (Sep 28, 2013)

Haven't voted. No idea what is winning. I can be bought for a price.


----------

